# Similarities between Islam & Christianity



## apacheman (Jul 16, 2007)

Here are some intersting facts which might enlighten u all.... 

Al-Qur'ân 3:64
Al-Qur'ân 20:25-28
Greet you in the same manner as Jesus (pbuh) greeted in Hebrew
Luke 24:36
‘Sholam alay kum’ 
or Islamic greeting in Arabic Assalaamu alai kum
both meaning ‘Peace be on you’.

*MESSENGERS IN ISLAM*
*Jesus (pbuh) sent only for the Jews i.e. lost sheep of Israel. *
Al-Qur'an 3:49
Mathew 10:5-6
Mathew 15:24

*Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) prophesised in the Bible. *
Al-Qur'an 7:157
Al-Qur'an 61:6
Deuteronomy 18:18
Isaiah 29:12
Song of Solomon 5:16
John 16:7
John 16:12-14

*PILLARS OF ISLAM:*
_*Concept of God *_
Al-Qur'an 112:1-4
Deuteronomy 6:4
Mark 12:29

_*Shirk – Biggest Sin *_
Al-Qur'an 4:48
Al-Qur'an 4:116
Exodus 20:2-5
Deuteronomy 5:7-9

*Jesus (pbuh) not God. He never claimed Divinity *
Al-Qur'an 5:72
John 14:28
John 10:29
Mathew 12:28
Luke 11:20
John 5:30
Acts 2:21

Prefer using name ‘Allah’ rather than the word ‘God’ as the word ‘God’ can be played around with. Allah in the Bible – Eli, Eli, Lama Sabachthani 
Mark 15:34
Mathew 27:46

*Salaah*
Commandment of Allah to Moses 
Al-Qur'an 20:11-12
Exodus 3:5
Acts 7:33

*Ablution*
Al-Qur'an 5:6
Exodus 40:31-32
Acts 21:26

*Prostration in the Bible*
Genesis 17:3; Numbers 20:6
Joshua 5:14; Mathew 26:39


*SAUM - FASTING*
*Bible prescribes Fasting*
Mathew 17:21
Mark 9:29

*HAJJ*
*Significance of Kaaba – Muslims don’t worship it *
Psalms 84:4-7

*Commandments of Allah*

*Abstaining from alcohol*
Al-Qur'an 5:90
Proverbs 20:1 
Ephesians 5:18

*Dead meat*
Leviticus 17:15
Deuteronomy 14:21

*Blood *
Genesis 9:4, Leviticus 17:14, Deuteronomy 12:16, 
I Samuel 14:33, Acts 15:29

*Pork is prohibited *
Leviticus 11:7-8
Deuteronomy 14:8
Isaiah 65:2-5

*Food on which names beside Allah have been invoked *
Acts 15:29; Revelation 2:14

*Dressing Modestly *
Al-Qur'an 24:30
Mathew 5:27-28 

*Six Criteria for Hijab in Islam & Christianity(Veil System)*
Deuteronomy 22:5
I Timothy 2:9 e.g. of Mary
I Corinthians 11:5-6

*Circumcision*
Acts 7:8
John 7:22
Luke 2:21

*CONCLUSION*

(a) 	
If Christian is a person who follows the teachings of Christ (pbuh) and not one who worships Christ (pbuh). 

(b)	
Muslim is a person who submits his will to Allah.
Jesus (pbuh) said, "not my will but thy will be done." i.e. Muslim.
John 5:30

(c)
Al-Qur'ân 5:82 

----------------------------------------------------
Well, this was my humble effort to shed off the ignorance of religions even among the highly sophisticated and educated ones.
These are just some excerpts of a complete enlgihtening article. People interested in such articles can send me a message.


----------



## vish786 (Jul 16, 2007)

that is nothing, its just a scratch.... start comparing every religion in detail and u will find almost every religion says the same thing in different ways.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 16, 2007)

There is only one religion : Humanity....


& whatever that provides the most tasty food in the world.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 17, 2007)

Its best to follow conscience than any religion.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 17, 2007)

and what pray has this to do in a tech forum. You want us to fight on this? The only religion for which geeks will fight is linux vs mac vs windows. the order in which i said that says a bit about me doesn't it?  And yes, you could say we are religious about our favorite Operating systems.


----------



## iMav (Jul 17, 2007)

^^ windows and mac are the 2 religions linux is terrorism


----------



## ilugd (Jul 17, 2007)

nah, religion and terrorism don't gel too well. Linux should be called a cult. (I don't think so, I am just verbalizing your feelings in the correct terminology). I should know to talk about religion. I work in a church.


----------



## iMav (Jul 17, 2007)

linux are the radicals who hate MS


----------



## ilugd (Jul 17, 2007)

not necessarily. I like linux but I don't necessarily hate ms. Like we say over here, you can be either honest or rich. Choose what you want and stick to it. There is nothing wrong with either.


----------



## vish786 (Jul 17, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> not necessarily. I like linux but I don't necessarily hate ms. Like we say over here, you can be either honest or rich. Choose what you want and stick to it. There is nothing wrong with either.



@imav,  same here dude... about what ilugd said.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> nah, religion and terrorism don't gel too well. Linux should be called a cult. (I don't think so, I am just verbalizing your feelings in the correct terminology). I should know to talk about religion. I work in a church.



Mac OS X is communist : You either work my way or leave the Mac community

Linux is democratic : Anyone can come, write code, piss the code  & leave

Microsoft  is hybrid : Anyone can come, make an application & leave. Either he can open source the code for others to work on, or keep the code closed.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 17, 2007)

Ah.. now this looks more and more like a fight club. Way to go guys and gals. Oops make that gals and guys. (Gender sensitization course at work)


----------



## iMav (Jul 17, 2007)

linux is a curse  its a plague and its spreading os x is communist rightly said


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jul 17, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ windows and mac are the 2 religions linux is terrorism


Are you competing with someone for the title of 'Biggest stupid here'


----------



## iMav (Jul 17, 2007)

no tht is the salesman property for life 

im just making sure that until this topic doesnt get locked no 1 comments on a person's faith


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jul 17, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> linux is a curse  its a plague and its spreading


ignorance is a curse and fanboyism is a plague and My god u are already injected.. Recommend u a Antivirus


----------



## vish786 (Jul 17, 2007)

Even the ISLAM VS CHRISTIANITY thread is converted TO LINUX VS WINDOWS FIGHT THREAD....   STOP U BOTH. EVERY THREAD IS FOLLOWING IN THE SAME POLICY.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 17, 2007)

i already mentioned up here that that would be the only topic that would interest us enough to get into a fight.


----------



## iMav (Jul 17, 2007)

yes because commenting on linux, windows and mac is way better than commenting on 1s beliefs and faith


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 17, 2007)

I think some people here are bitten by Steve Ballmer. God help these poor souls...


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 17, 2007)

I would like to see a reference form the New Testament where a man is allowed to take four wives. As for pork eating, Jesus was once asked the same question, and he replied,
"It is not what goes into a man that makes him unclean, but waht comes out of him". Matthew 15:11
I think he hit the nail on the HEAD.
Jesus never preached Jehad or suicide bombing


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 17, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> There is only one religion : Humanity....
> 
> 
> & whatever that provides the most tasty food in the world.


 and Kebab Paranthe's are a must


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 17, 2007)

I prefer chinese veg fried rice myself.


----------



## Aberforth (Aug 2, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> I prefer chinese veg fried rice myself.



I would have too, if I had not had it so much and so often that the smell of it scares me now.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 2, 2007)

ontopic:Jesus himself said He is the GOD.unlike islamists way that he is a lost prophet.read bible for more information.
For Christians,
GOD is The Father,The Son(Jesus),and the Holy Spirit.or in our LANG we will say Baava,Putra and Rooh-ad-qusha(malayalam).
Chrisitanity believes in Singleness of GOD albeit in 3 forms in One.
I Found it coincides with-"Brahma Vishnu Maheshwara" of Advait. 
My POV is Islam is framed to fit its prophet.although hardliners cant agree with it.also Islam gives more importance to arab  descendents?
Heard that Malabar Muslims(converted) and Gujarat Kacchi-memons are not so regarded as Muslim by the Original Descendents.


Linux is the way for freedom to the people who respect freedom and FOSS is the way unlike the monopoly company which assimilates wealth-and some prefer to be stupid ignorant fanboys of that company called -Microw-soft  
learn to respect Freedom = *getgnulinux.org  

reg foood:
I like paav-bhaji for now


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 2, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ontopic:Jesus himself said He is the GOD.unlike islamists *way *that he is a lost prophet



Way or Say?


----------

